# How far will you go to protect your Model ≡ ?



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This has nothing to with T≡SLA, let alone EVs, yet this is such an impressive illustration of this lady's resolve & courage to safeguard her property on wheels that I felt compelled to share...

Imagine they attempt to steal your Model ≡ after you've waited for it for two years!!


----------



## Uricasha (Feb 19, 2017)

Can we shut them down from the app?


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Matthew Morgan said:


> Can we shut them down from the app?


Currently the Tesla App for the Model S and X don't let you "shut the car down" as this may cause an accident if the car is on the freeway or such. Also would let the thieves run away and never be found. Much better is to show you the exact location and speed, which then you can pass onto the authorities. This currently happens and there are some great stories around of cars being recovered without a scratch!


----------



## timk225 (Apr 4, 2017)

There needs to be a "lock code" you enter on the touch screen, like in the "The Transporter" movies. So you can't drive the car without entering the code.

Possibly even a second shutdown code, so if someone wants you to tell them the lock code, you tell them this number instead, and the car is going NOWHERE until Tesla unlocks it.


----------



## teslamcteslaface (Mar 14, 2017)

to answer seriously:
1.I hope Tesla will let you activate a Remote valet mode activated in event of theft.
2. I hope the autopilot cameras can be coupled with a hard disk or requested from Teslas servers (happy to pay for one off access when needed) ..Bit of a missed opportunity if they don't - if not available, a blackvue.
3. Paint protection ceramic wrap & proper hand washes .
4. Gap insurance after year 1 (most insurers will replace new if totalled in the first year)
5. If it was legal - autotazer


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll wax the vehicle every 6 months with my oribital polisher....and probably Adams products.

I'll wash the vehicle every week which should only take about 12 minutes and I'll use eagle one spray and wax between my six month orbital polishing and Adams products ..

Seemed to keep my garaged vehicles looking brand new...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2018)

Michael Russo said:


> This has nothing to with T≡SLA, let alone EVs, yet this is such an impressive illustration of this lady's resolve & courage to safeguard her property on wheels that I felt compelled to share...
> 
> Imagine they attempt to steal your Model ≡ after you've waited for it for two years!!


I just say I am a former Hells Angel. That does the trick every time. In fact in the eighties I was a bloodbrother of the Angels. Helped them a few times to escape lifethreatening situations. Once the girlfriend of Big John was involved. A few days later he came to me and decided and ordered me to become a full member. I declined and he was starteld. Other Angels, friends of mine laughed and said to Big John, forget it he declined and he is not changing his mind John. He is not scared of anybody.


----------

